# 2.7t APR stage 2 blown ecu



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

hey all, just need some input on my a6 nightmare. So about July i had the car chipped with the apr stage 2 software for a 2000 2.7t and it has been amazing, around 17-19lbs of boost is pretty awesome however i seem to have gotten water into my control modual and it has caused it to throw a check engine light. So I had tried to check the code no luck, long story short an audi dealership in natick ma confirmed the ecu is "fried" yet the car is running perfectly fine. First question I have is will APR cover this as a warrranty defect with the limited lifetime warranty? The second is is there anyway to fix this problem with out replacing the entire ecu and reflashing a stock one?


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

Bump...so much help here


----------

